# Now listening to...



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Post the music you are listening to right now...

*Pearl Jam - Once*


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Magnetic Fields - Chicken with its head cut off


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Pearl Jam- Comatose


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Umm....just the radio, the edge. 

That new crazy song is one.. by charles somthing. I like it


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The Used - All That I've Got


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

The Frames with Jan Hruby - Fitzcarraldo

A must listen!!!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Shakira - Hips Don't Lie


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Brian Brian... its ok to watch Shakira, but not to listen


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

The Raconteurs


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, that song is addicting.

Boyz II Men - Four Seasons of Loneliness


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

OK I know you're just being a smart ass now Brian


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

, how am I being a smartass? Lol.

All For One - I Swear


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots
The Sixths - Here in My Heart


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Westender said:


> Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots
> The Sixths - Here in My Heart


 yay! I love the Flaming Lips.

Right now I'm listening to Morrissey's new album...Ringleader of the Tormentors.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Screaming Blue Messiahs - Sweet Water Pools (I love this album - it's great summer fare).

How's the Morrissey album? I've been in a real 80's mood lately.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Westender said:


> How's the Morrissey album? I've been in a real 80's mood lately.


I really like it, but it took a while to grow on me. I don't think it is as good as his last one though.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Fruit Bats 'Rainbow Sign' from Mouthfuls


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

The Smiths - Girlfriend in a Coma


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

chompy said:


> The Smiths - Girlfriend in a Coma


now we're talkin' 

Come Pick Me Up - Ryan Adams


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Opeth - April Ethereal


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

The Corals - dreaming of you


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Amy Miles - kill to know

Westender... didn't Anna Domino sing "here in my heart" ? Also isnt the band Fruit Bats? Mouthfuls is the album no??

Chompy - The coral Rocks!!! sweet..
speaking of coral... you heard of the coral sea? the band i mean.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Ran - yes she did, but it's on the Sixths album cos Steven wrote it. Have you ever checked out the Gothic Archies?


Fruit bats is the band, yes. Mouthfuls is the album. Highly ignored by too many people, in my mind.

this morning I am listening to The Hidden Cameras.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Secret - OMD


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> Amy Miles - kill to know
> 
> Westender... didn't Anna Domino sing "here in my heart" ? Also isnt the band Fruit Bats? Mouthfuls is the album no??
> 
> ...


All i could find was "Look at Her Face", thanks for the tip... great stuff.

The Pogues - If I Should Fall From Grace With God


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Try looking for them at myspace..

Matt Nathanson - suspended


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Django Reinhardt - I Got Rhythm


----------



## TheoryOfAJayman (Jun 8, 2006)

Becoming - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

The Hollies- He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother


One of the sadest songs ever... remember the commercial in the 80's where a guy visites his brother in the hospital because of drug use. Playing on the canoe... man that gets me every time.


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

Wilco- a ghost is born

I've been a fan for years but this album let me down a bit when it came out. Seeing how this material translates live though changes my opinion. I've been listening since I left the concert.


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

And now TV on the Radio's new album, return to cookie mountain.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I've been listening to Razorlight's new album a lot lately. That and Morning Runner's debut album.


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

Hinder { Lips Of An Angel }
Red Hot Chili Peppers { New CD }


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm listening to Bob Dylan's new one called "Modern Times" and it's bloody good.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

jimbogregs said:


> I'm listening to Bob Dylan's new one called "Modern Times" and it's bloody good.


I love that album too!! He's getting up there, but he's still damn good 

I'm in another one of my Arcade Fire phases right now...


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

It's funny, he sounded old when he was young, if you see what I mean, now he has a body to match the gravely voice.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

lol yep...he's finally grown into that funny voice of his


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

B-52's Rock Lobster

I know it has a "pop" facade but the guitar is 100% rock n' roll!


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Poison - Every Rose Has It's Thorn... And I'm totally serious, I can't get enough 80's hair metal! Rock On!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, way to grave dig... this post was 2 years old


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Da Funk
Daft Punk


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like this thread is back from the dead, thanx to me...


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

hell, I could talk about music anytime.
Daft Punk are amaaazing..pablo, have you seen them live?

At this exact moment I'm listening to Bjork's new ep, but lately I've been once again obsessed with Editors, Modest Mouse, We Are Scientists and Spoon.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Linkin Park - Bleed it out, followed by; 

filter - Hey man, nice shot
Shocore - Bonecracker
Cypress Hill - Rock Superstar


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

lol Okay I might as well join in:

Currently listening to: Alexisonfire - Watch Out! album


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

zepplin - whole lotta love


rock on!

next in line, summer of '69! woot


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Currently listening to:

Bubbles by A Newly Primed Eheim 2213.

Yes, I am that cool.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL!!! Heh chris


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Scooter - Jumping All Over The World


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll play again... I like this thread!

Shooter Jennings - Busted In Baylor County

What can I say? I grew up with "real" outlaw country in my parents house, and Shooter is every bit as cool as his dad was!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Black Sabath - Paranoid album

It's now playing Iron Man cranked wayyyyyyy up.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Im now listening to my computer go weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Cory_Dad said:


> Black Sabath - Paranoid album
> 
> It's now playing Iron Man cranked wayyyyyyy up.


Speaking of which- "Armored Catfish" would be a good name for a metal band.

*(To the heaviest part of* "One"* _Metallica_

"Darkness
where I like to be
I can not see
Only use barbells-
Finding blood worms
Finding brine shrimp
Finding tablets
Finding my inner seeeellfl"

----

"Pleco
Has taken my food
Taken my Cave
Taken my life and
Taken my scutes
Taken my fins
Taken my mind
Left me with life in heeelll"

....

Many other cheap covers and one liners come to mind... Especially metallica stuff...

"Sleep with Both eyes open. No eyelids to close tight"


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Speaking of which- "Armored Catfish" would be a good name for a metal band...........


better watch out or you'll miss your ride on the short bus..


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Speaking of which- "Armored Catfish" would be a good name for a metal band.
> 
> *(To the heaviest part of* "One"* _Metallica_
> 
> ...


Well ... but ... umm ... you see .... err ... uh ............................................... WT# ?!?!?!

I'm speechless.....

<ok, ok, deep breaths, think think>

<take a sip of tea>

Pablo, that was truly ....... pretty good. Half of me says "WOW, songs form Corydoras" while the other half says "But based on Metallica??????".

<shakes head>


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

new:

Portishead - Third


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

redclove said:


> new:
> 
> Portishead - Third


how do you like that album?
I've listened to it a few times now and can't really get into it. A shame, since I was so into them in high school..


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

kweenshaker said:


> how do you like that album?
> I've listened to it a few times now and can't really get into it. A shame, since I was so into them in high school..


I hear you..It took me a few listens to come around to it, now I find a few different songs popping in and out of my head throughout the day randomly. Right now I'm really digging track 4, THE RIP. Esp when the warm analog synths overtake the soft acoustic guitar riff, around 2:00 mins in.

My first listen I felt a little disappointed, I was hoping for the big beats like what reeled me into the last album, but this one has its own character for sure and I've come to terms with it. Brilliant.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

The National - Boxer


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Shine a Light soundtrack.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

My morning mix so far - 

Spoon
Sufjan Stevens
Jill Barber
Mercury Rev
Vampire Weekend
British Sea Power
Rolling Stones
Queen
Martha Wainwright
The Cramps
Great Lake Swimmers


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I point my browser to Radio Skipper

http://loudcity.com/stations/radio-skipper/files/show/

and get down to work.

Of course it might be too tame for you youngins.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Westender said:


> My morning mix so far -
> 
> Spoon
> Sufjan Stevens
> ...


you have excellent taste in music


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmmm...kind of a mixed bag so far today...

Cheap Trick
Buckcherry
Muse
Weezer
The Strokes
St. Germain
The Hip


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Of course I do! ;-)

In my own mind, anyway. 

Good ol' Ipod! Car trips and vacations are a musical breeze now - well, as long as everyone wants to listen to Baby Beluga.

I'm now listening to the Lord of the Rings soundtrack followed by Belle and Sebastian and then Mike Oldfield.

I bet I've just changed your opinion of my musical tastes!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

I'm home sick from work today so lotsa tunage on the go.

Xiu Xiu - A promise
The National - Boxer
Ninja High School - Young Adults Against Suicide
Portishead - 3rd
Arcade Fire - Funeral/Neon Bible
Animal Collective - Feels/Strawberry Jam
The Boggs - S/t
The Books - Be Good To Them Always
Liars - all of it
TV on the Radio 
Deerhoof
Des Ark
Dog Day
Hayden
Gordon Downie
and Mogwai

and whatever comes up on Rock Band in about ten minutes  

/i like sick days.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> The Hip


when i was a little younger I hated the hip. i thought it was top forty radio drivel.

man was i wrong.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I sure do enjoy sick days when I'm well enough for music!

cool mix Twoheaded.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

thanks! thought the same of yours too. the national has a newer album out that's worth checking out too.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> when i was a little younger I hated the hip. i thought it was top forty radio drivel.
> 
> man was i wrong.


What a coincidence, I have the same "path" to liking them. I kind of grew into them I guess.

Top forty, Yes, drivel, No. Sometimes, things are popular AND good...


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

li;stening to arctic monkeys


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

French online radio...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The soft voice of kevin frankish.. LOL aahh BT i love you


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> The soft voice of kevin frankish.. LOL aahh BT i love you


Dina is a FOX!

Im listening to Oasis new album now.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Vampire Weekend.

http://www.myspace.com/vampireweekend

listen to oxford comma.

do it do it do it do it! you'll thank me.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Going through some boxes and found my treasure trove of 80's rock and glam tapes...geeze...some I really cringe...what the F was I thinking buying that...LOL!

Don't ask unless you have those guilty pleasures to add...

...I'll start...

RATT...went to a concert in Boston...can't beat rocker chicks in spandex and big hair...LMFAO...memories!!!

Listening to Adam Ant - Goodie Two Shoes


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

wtac said:


> Going through some boxes and found my treasure trove of 80's rock and glam tapes...


best online 80s'ness:

http://lgg.galaxiemax.ca/player/?player=sympatico-e&channel=15


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

wtac said:


> Going through some boxes and found my treasure trove of 80's rock and glam tapes...geeze...some I really cringe...what the F was I thinking buying that...LOL!
> 
> Don't ask unless you have those guilty pleasures to add...
> 
> ...


Heyyyyy! I was that Rocker Chick! I loved and still love Ratt nothin' wrong with that!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i'm soooo glad i was too young to remember the eighties. no offence or anything, but, yeah.


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> i'm soooo glad i was too young to remember the eighties. no offence or anything, but, yeah.


I have the opposite feeling! I'm 27 and wish I had been born a decade earlier, as I'm totally in love with 80's hair metal! Bon Jovi, Motley Crue(new disc is killer!), Poison, Skid Row, Cinderella, etc... I'm just lucky that a few of these bands are still out there touring, so I get a chance to see them! Saw Bon Jovi last year for the fourth time and I'm going to Cruefest this year!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> Heyyyyy! I was that Rocker Chick! I loved and still love Ratt nothin' wrong with that!


LMAO!!! YOU ROCK, Kat!!! I was a bit disappointed w/the Detonator album and further so w/Collage. I hear that they are still touring.



shooterKD said:


> I have the opposite feeling! I'm 27 and wish I had been born a decade earlier, as I'm totally in love with 80's hair metal! Bon Jovi, Motley Crue(new disc is killer!), Poison, Skid Row, Cinderella, etc... I'm just lucky that a few of these bands are still out there touring, so I get a chance to see them! Saw Bon Jovi last year for the fourth time and I'm going to Cruefest this year!


Have you listened to Platinum Blonde? Crap...I gotta stab my brain w/a Q-Tip


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

shooterKD said:


> I have the opposite feeling! I'm 27 and wish I had been born a decade earlier, as I'm totally in love with 80's hair metal! Bon Jovi, Motley Crue(new disc is killer!), Poison, Skid Row, Cinderella, etc... I'm just lucky that a few of these bands are still out there touring, so I get a chance to see them! Saw Bon Jovi last year for the fourth time and I'm going to Cruefest this year!


you might like electric six. they're not from the 80s, but they've got a great glam rock feel.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL wilson!! XD


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

She's a hottie- Toby keith


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm sitting back listening to the new Metallica album. 

wicked disc.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Holler back > the lost trailers


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mexican radio. I like older music....


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Jamey Johnson- In color.. A song with a message


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

radio head. and some perfect circle im feeling mellow. i might put on some cold play too


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Let's bring this back.



Bike for Three! - More heart than brains


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Michael Buble--Quando Quando Quando


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Loretta Lynn - Van Lear Rose (produced by Jack White of White Stripes)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ugh. Jack White. For the most part, I can't stand anything he touches.

Now listening to Rural Alberta Advantage


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Now listening to Rural Alberta Advantage


Isn't that the conservative party :lol:


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Entire Cities. mmmhmmm


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

The Chilis - Otherside


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> Entire Cities. mmmhmmm


Hmm, got through 3 songs. Not bad.

Shallow Alps/In English - Never a part of me


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

No Good Deed --Wicked Soundtrack


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

104.5 Chum Fm


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I find a combination of 103.5, 104.5, 98.5, 99.9, 92.5 will give a decent supply for most of the time.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Viva la Vida -- Coldplay


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

Aqueous Transmission by Incubus, love to zone out on this song and stare at my tank. The frogs at the end, beautiful!


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Jackson Browne - Time The Conqueror
Chris Smither - Leave The Light On
Lynyrd Skynyrd - God & Guns
Bob Marley - Songs Of Freedom
Robert Plant - Mighty Rearranger


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Beethoven - The Pastoral-Sym No 6


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

L7 - Bricks are Heavy


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

T.i.- Hell of a Life


----------



## jhonepawell (Feb 11, 2010)

I am currently listening....,

Started a landslide in my ego
Looked from the outside to the world I left behind.
I'm dreaming, you're awake
If I was sleeping, what's at stake?


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

Listening to Smithsonian Folkways Series' Traditional Music of Peru. Just love it.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

the medal ceremony for the women's 2 person bobsleigh where Canada won Gold and Silver


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have no idea. It's in french and seems to be "world music" for lack of a better genre.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

GReeeeN - キセキ　(Kiseki)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Tera Hone Laga Hoon 

and

Falling For You by Eva Avila... zomfg!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Ravi b - Ah drinka

and

Jw & Blaze - Palance


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Motorhead over a grinding aquaclear that has sucked up sand.

And literally head banging. Because its a horrible sound. 

Not the Motorhead. Although some may prefer a grinding impeller.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Fantomas - Directors Cut


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Captain Jack - Heyo, Captain Jack


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

This thread's a classic. Let's get it rolling again.

Recently I've been listening to a lot of Rural Alberta Advantage 
http://radio3.cbc.ca/#/bands/The-Rural-Alberta-Advantage


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Led Zepplin Neil Young The Doors all the old guys


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I just found the rubberbandits and I am hooked. really like their sound and humour. New song I wanna fight your Father and the classic Horse out side.

Warning they say bad words O'my


----------



## ModularGT (Sep 1, 2010)

Perfect strangers - Deep Purple


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

WoW

This thread died lol

I can't go 1 hr without at least one track

I'm bringing this back from the dead

Currently going through my Nero playlist.

This is one of my favorites


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol... Classified Inner Ninja


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Fait No More
Evidence 
Amazing song


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

A bunch of Tragically Hip last night. Great band to see in concert.
The last 3 songs today were :Alabama-I'm in a hurry, Kenny Chesney-Reality, and Diamond Rio-Beautiful mess.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice! Tragically Hip are talented guys

Kids are lucky these days. They can search YouTube and find all the hard to see stuff that when I was younger you wouldn't know about unless your friends or relatives showed you it. Or if you were lucky to have a subscription to Circus magazine which I loved

Example being the GOD of the electric guitar Buckethead


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I still recall the good old days of Netscape and Kazaa lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Kazaa Omg. XD forgot about that


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I never really used them unless it was for one song I couldn't get on a cd or tape. 
Quality was horrible

I just finished listening to this work sucks when you're waiting for little things lol


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I like Mackelmore's Thrift Shop lol. Music video cracks me up everytime.


----------

